# Looking for interior pics of the AAVP-7A1



## supernova46 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have recently purchased Hobby Bosses AAVP-7A1 w/EAAKS and I am needing pics of the interior for painting purposes since no painting reference is giving except for the exterior. Thanks in advance for any help.:woohoo:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are several online... I found these easily

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fogcityfog/2940822014/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fogcityfog/2940819772/

http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/...raq/?action=view&current=AAVP7_interior-8.jpg

http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/...aq/?action=view&current=AAVP7_interior-10.jpg

Just do a Google or Yahoo image search for LVTP7, AAVP7 etc.

I think also Osprey has a book on the series, as does Concord.

Walk around photos from Prime Portal...

http://www.primeportal.net/apc/jeff_derosa/aav-7/


----------

